# Loss of mucus plug and backache! 39 weeks pregnant



## AshaSC

So the last 2 days i have had the worst backache low down continuously. Yesterday i also lost my mucus plug (well i think it was) a glob snot like clear thing fairly decent in size. Last night i went to the loo (going so frequently now to pee) and when i wiped had a light pink blood tinged mucus which has kept coming the rest of the night however has eased offf. I have gone through 3 panty liners so far. 
Back ache is still there too! 
any ideas of what to do? or what this could be?
Went to hospital at 36 weeks pregnant and my cervix was fully shut.
currently 39 weeks and 1 day


----------



## anytimenow

You can look fwd to labor now! I can't wait to see signs of my mucus plug. Lol


----------



## Blue_bear

Sounds like it could be any time for you now! Bloody tinged mucous is your bloody show so nothing to worry about unless you start loosing lots of blood.

Lots of long walks and all the other things some people try to get things moving, but important to rest inbetween as you will need to conserve energy. 
Good Luck!


----------



## jacks mummy

Yes I would say u were on ur way Hun! Lower back ache lasted the whole of my last labour and got worse so maybe that's what it is, for my most of my contraction was my lower back! Just keep active x


----------



## AshaSC

i just started getting some lower abdo pain and back pain at the same time.!


----------



## tidyroom

Oh goodluck!!! Keep us all posted!!


----------



## charby

Oooh sounds like the start of things to me. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## AshaSC

update! oficially in labour since 6.30pm last night. 5 min apart contractions :) off to the hospital when i can no llonger put up with the pain :)


----------



## Eclair

good luck!!x


----------



## AshaSC

update: i ended up going into labour on the wednesday morning. after 9.5hrs had a baby boy! Cohen :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

How lovely! Congrats. :happydance:


----------

